# Pool Cue(?)Pen



## skiprat (Jul 28, 2010)

Managed to grab an hour or two to finish this one this morning. 
Jr Statesman with softwood pine and unknown dark hardwood. ( perhaps Miranti?) You can see how I did the points in this thread
I put many coats of CA on it in the hope that it will make the pine less likely to be dinged. 
Hope you like:biggrin: Any comments or critiques welcome:wink:
It is a bit long, but I think any shorter and it would have looked weird


----------



## barkisini (Jul 28, 2010)

Very nice!

A bit longer and you could leave the cap off and make a nice eight-ball desk stand for it!


----------



## johnspensandmore (Jul 28, 2010)

I like it! "Chalk it up" as great turning! (sorry)


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 28, 2010)

That's a great looking "stick" you have there.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 28, 2010)

Only you can make the difficult look easy and turn plain ole wood into a beauty.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 28, 2010)

BRobbins629 said:


> Only you can make the difficult look easy and turn plain ole wood into a beauty.


 
LOL Bruce, thanks  but I find I can do it the other way around more often:biggrin:


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 28, 2010)

Another Great Looking Pen Skip.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jul 28, 2010)

That is so awesome.  Your work is such an inspiration.  I sure hope I can get something that looks half that good for my project.  If not I may have to see if I can get you to make me up about 6 blanks lol.  I am still trying to figure out how to do the indexing and getting a router and mounting it.  Excellent pen!


----------



## skiprat (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey, I just learned something...
I loaded the first pics using my mobile dongle (3G) but it was a weak signal and the pics looked very grainy on my screen. I just reloaded them on my home wireless thingy and now they look better.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 28, 2010)

Phunky_2003 said:


> That is so awesome. Your work is such an inspiration. I sure hope I can get something that looks half that good for my project. If not I may have to see if I can get you to make me up about 6 blanks lol. I am still trying to figure out how to do the indexing and getting a router and mounting it. Excellent pen!


 
James, please just ask if any of the pics in that pictorial need more explanation. I was hoping for some questions that would clear things up, before re-doing it as a tutorial for the library. Don't be shy:wink:


----------



## randyrls (Jul 28, 2010)

barkisini said:


> Very nice!
> 
> A bit longer and you could leave the cap off and make a nice eight-ball desk stand for it!



You know, That isn't a half bad idea for a desk set.  Drill a hole in a billiard ball and mount on a piece of green felt covered slate!  :star:


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jul 28, 2010)

skiprat said:


> James, please just ask if any of the pics in that pictorial need more explanation. I was hoping for some questions that would clear things up, before re-doing it as a tutorial for the library. Don't be shy:wink:


 
Your post and pics are pretty self explanitory.  Heck I can even follow them lol.  My problem is mostly me lmao.  I dont have an indexing set-up or router.


----------



## aggromere (Jul 28, 2010)

i been trying to make a four point pool cue pen for a year, lol, and he does it in a couple hours.  Really nice looking pen.


----------



## Chuck Key (Jul 28, 2010)

Wondered how to make the dark point end longer and now I see it but how would you make it longer off the jig?  Splice a piece on?

Chuckie


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 28, 2010)

Reminded me of a certain burgundy and white Retro:wink: that sits right next to one of my Eagle pens. An hour or so to make it, you indeed are a master or Superman......


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice work, as always.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 28, 2010)

Skip you are amzing. Another fine example of crafstmanship at its best.  Thanks for showing and the explanation also. 

I always wanted to try a cue pen of some sort and this may be the ticket. Thought they would make a nice compliment to these and maybe I could do a desk set of sorts.


----------



## KiltedGunn (Jul 28, 2010)

Awesome pen, Skip!  Next time you might think about adding a short piece of blue pine or dyed maple or something to the end to simulate the chalked tip. 

And JT, those clocks would make an excellent base for such a pen!


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 28, 2010)

It's a spectacular pen Steve...but what took so long???  I made 40 of those just this morning on my scroll saw. :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 28, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> An hour or so to make it, you indeed are a master or Superman......



I'm voting for Superman.:tongue: :biggrin:

And I have to ask...... Can you do it in resin?? :devil:


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 28, 2010)

I prefer the Punisher, as he just keeps punishing me with these Fantabulous Masterpieces!!!


----------



## aggromere (Jul 28, 2010)

those clocks are way cool.  How did you make them?  Can't imagine drilling a big hole in a pool ball.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 28, 2010)

aggromere said:


> those clocks are way cool. How did you make them? Can't imagine drilling a big hole in a pool ball.


 

Yes drill 1-3/8" hole. Pool ball is 2-1/4" round. Drill with forstner bit.Key is to have a jig to hold the ball steady.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 28, 2010)

Chuck Key said:


> Wondered how to make the dark point end longer and now I see it but how would you make it longer off the jig? Splice a piece on?
> 
> 
> Chuckie


 
Sorry Chuckie, I'm not sure I understand the question? Do you mean having the dark section 'solid' well after the point they meet? 
If so, easy to do....simply shape the router template first with the slope and then a straight section. The cap was made from 4 bits of the same quadrant. 



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Reminded me of a certain burgundy and white Retro:wink: that sits right next to one of my Eagle pens. An hour or so to make it, you indeed are a master or Superman......


 
LOL.....well, an hour or so to turn, but a few hours the other day just to set up and practice, then another few to cut and glue up. 
I think I did your pen with a 30 deg cutter.
I'm honoured that it gets to sit next to one of Eagles:wink:



PR_Princess said:


> .......And I have to ask...... Can you do it in resin?? :devil:


 
LOL, crazy woman:tongue: Done several in resin already, this was my very first in wood:tongue:

Many thanks for all the nice comments. Although the joints resemble those of a pool cue, I didn't want to limit the appeal to just 'pool people' so didn't add the blue tip etc. This pen was really just the result of the pictorial to show how to do the sharp points easily. :biggrin:


----------



## RAdams (Jul 28, 2010)

Absotutely amazing!

The points are actualy WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY cleaner than those rounded ends on house sticks. 


Steven, You really should consider starting a penmaking school. I think you could get rich teaching us un-knowers the way!


----------



## ThomJ (Jul 28, 2010)

"Luke, follow the force"    Great looking pen


----------



## skiprat (Jul 28, 2010)

ThomJ said:


> "Luke, follow the force"


 
Okee Dokey Oh Be One Ken Obee:biggrin:


----------

